# مجموعــة من الكتـب في هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم



## محمد حمزه (10 يونيو 2006)

إليكم بعض الكتب التي إستطعت جمع روابطها من الملتقى ( من بعض المشرفين والأعضاء ) و أسأل الله التوفيق و الأجر و الثواب:
إضغط على الرابط التالي لتعرف طريقة التحميل:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14441​ 
مجموعة الكتب التي إستطعت جمع روابطها​ 
 Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996/..._CRC_2002_.rar

 Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/..._CRC_2002_.rar

 Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247/...nn _1999_.rar

 Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168/...Hill_1999_.rar

 Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742/...drew_1999_.rar

 Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798/...003_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171/...003_.part2.rar

 Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin 8.04 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169/...pian_Basin.rar 

 Extractive Metallurgy of Copper 5.88 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/...__4th_ed._.rar

 Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering 39.12 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718/...__2_vols._.rar 

 Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection 6.57 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/...__3rd_ed._.rar

 Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering 11.17 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202/...ngineering.rar

 Heat Transfer Handbook 19.49 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/...r_Handbook.rar

 Handbook of Thermal Engineering 32.87 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/... ineering.rar 

 Corrosion 43.23 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/...2_vols. _.rar

 Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection 11.99 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/...__3rd_ed._.rar​ 
والبقية تأتي .....​


----------



## شعاع الشمس (10 يونيو 2006)

مجهود كبير ورائع جدا من جميع المشاركين
نحن نتابعكم ونتمنى لكم كل التوفيق
تحياتي لك يامهندس الفلزات وللجميع
أخوكم شعاع الشمس


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يونيو 2006)

*المزيد من الكتب في الملتقى*

هذه بعض الكتب التي إستطعت بحول الله وتوفيقه أن أجمعها لكم من الأخ ma7ammad في الملتقى :
ولمعرفة طريقة التحميل إضغط الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14441​ 
((إدعوا لي بالتوفيق في الحصول على عمل جيد ))​ 
هذه هي الروابط الخاصة بتحميل الكتب​



Engineering Materials 20.40 MB​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368/...__2_vols._.rar​

Metal Foams - A Design Guide 3.81 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/...sign_Guide.rar​ 
Metals Reference Book 28.86 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552/...__7th_ed._.rar​

Light Metals Handbook 1.47 MB​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/...Hand book.rar​

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 7.12 MB​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346/..._11th_ed._.rar 

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 3.69 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/...H andbook.rar 

Plastics Materials 45.39 MB​
​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/...7th_ed. _.rar​

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies 9.38 MB​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665/...chnologies.rar​

Physical Metallurgy 57.57 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/... _3_vols._.rar 

The Coming Materials Science 9.82 MB​
​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/..._Scienc e.rar​

Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals 8.74 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781/...__2nd_ed._.rar 

Biaxial-Mutiaxial Fatigue & Fracture 9.15 MB​
​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21074044/...d_Fracture.rar​

Metal Machining - Theory & Applications 2.42 MB​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/...plications.rar​

A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules 3.10 MB​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21074700/...__6th_ed._.rar​

Plastics Engineering 16.60 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/...3rd_ ed._.rar 

Fiber Fracture 7.58 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075707/...r_Fracture.rar​ 
Carbon Nanotubes 6.13 MB​
​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21075899/..._Nanotubes.rar​

Failure Analysis Case Studies 8.43 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/...ud ies_II.rar 

Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering 6.45 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093194/...Composites.rar​ 
Fluid Mechanics 20.55 MB​
​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/...__2nd_ed._.rar​



Mechanics for Sheet Metal Forming 1.90 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273/...__2nd_ed._.rar 

Root Cause Failure Analysis 10.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/...Analysis. rar​ 
Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure 3.29 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106047/...Structures.rar​ 
Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_Metallic Inclusions 6.76 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567/...clusio ns.rar​ 
The Material Science of Thin Films 20.35 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109526/...in_F ilms.rar​ 
3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites 4.88 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/...mpo sites.rar​ 
Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology 9.18 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779/...ch nology.rar​ 


ملحوظة: أنا لا أنسب هذا الجهد لنفسي ولكن هناك بعض الأعضاء الذين إجتهدوا في إنزال هذه الروابط في الملتقى العام ومنهم الأخ المشرف : ma7ammad ......... جزاهم الله خيرا​ 
​


----------



## slimabidi (21 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## haadi (28 يونيو 2006)

100000000000000000000000000000شكرا


----------



## e7em|e7em (3 يوليو 2006)

ياخي والله مشكور 
بس ما تحمل معي ولا كتاب
كلها انشطبت من الرابيد شسير


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يوليو 2006)

لقد أخبرنا أحد الأخوة الأعضاء في الملتقى أن هذه الكتب لها وقت معين متاحة فيه ويبدو أن هذا الوقت قد إنتهى .... والله أعلم


----------



## Abdulrahman Khaled (5 يوليو 2006)

*مشكوووووووووور*

عاشت ايدك على ها المجهود الطيب


----------



## abdallahali (5 يوليو 2006)

كل الروابط لاتعمل يا اخى


----------



## orbit (22 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله لك يا اخى لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## aldmasy (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك والله يجعلك عونا للمحتاجين أخوك أحمد عادل الدماصى ديرب نجم/ شرقية


----------



## aldmasy (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك والله يجعلك عونا للمحتاجين أخوك أحمد عادل الدماصى ديرب نجم/ شرقية


----------



## عبد الله عبد (12 أغسطس 2006)

هل يمكن الحصول على كتاب حول موضوع Chemical Metallurgy Lu Hga;v


----------



## عبد الله عبد (12 أغسطس 2006)

هل يمكن الحصول على كتاب حول موضوع Chemical Metallurgy Lu Hga;v


----------



## المطوري (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بعضها يعمل جاري التحميل نشكر الجهود البذولة


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## petrolium_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخي...أخوك أحمد صبري....إبراهيميه شرقيه مصر


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

يا سلااااااااااااام ع الجمال
جزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## Mohamad06 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

Thanks a lot , this is a useful topic
but some of the links have expired,would you activate them again plz


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 أكتوبر 2006)

Mohamad06 قال:


> Thanks a lot , this is a useful topic
> but some of the links have expired,would you activate them again plz



Sorry, I cann't do this


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aimanham (6 ديسمبر 2006)

تحية لكم جميعا
هل من كتاب يتعلق بالصحة المهنية او السلامة المهنية في الصناعات النفطية


----------



## فتح الله مسعد (7 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم يا برنس... ربنا يكرمك


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## علاء الهدي (31 يناير 2007)

بسأل عن كتب متخصصة في هندسة المناجم


----------



## علاء الهدي (7 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الورقلي الجزا (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علي يونس (27 فبراير 2007)

يا اخوان لو في كتب بالعربي عن جيولوجيا النفط


----------



## علي يونس (27 فبراير 2007)

كتب العربي


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omm (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم انا عضوجديد بالمنتدى وارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على كتلب عن الطلاء الكهربى


----------



## islamiccastel (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## srtwill (20 أبريل 2007)

hi iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## adham fahad (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى الكتاب (Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB

ولكن المشكلة ان الملف غير موجود حيث ان الرابط موجود ولكن بدون ملف
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asunbeam (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكور لكن فين كتب هندسة المناجم ، اللى انا شايفه كله فلزات وبترول


----------



## محمد ميلاد (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته
انا ابحت عن سفتوير فى علم المواد 
الرجاء المساعدة

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسكالوبانيه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الروابط مش شغالة خاااااااااااالص


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

تم غلق الموضوع
يمكنكم الرجوع إلى ملتقى المكتبات الهندسية في هذا الرابط 
 مكتبة هندسة الفلزات والمعادن وعلوم البترول Mining & Petrolum Engineering ​


----------

